# Snoring/Purring or something more? Just checking



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey, Sylvie has recently (last month or so I guess) started snoring. It used to be a soft purr, now it's a bit more raspy but I think she's still purring. I wanted to post the sound though to get others thoughts. To me it sounds like snore/purr but I want to be sure it's not suggesting a URI.

I recorded her snoring, she starts at about 0:26. 



Thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like a snore or stuffy breathing. If it's new to her, is she showing any signs of a URI? I've had many that didn't snore until they got a bit older.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

She was born Aug 4 2008, brought home early Oct 2008, so she's about a year & a half old now. Sometimes it's the raspie noise, other times it's a bit more high pitch & lighter. Right now she's silent again. 

No nose licking, no sneezing, no eye/nose discharge. When she's awake she's a loud sniffer but always has been. When first out of her cage she'll lie calm for a nice long cuddle time and then eventually wake up and be very active running around on the sofa. When in her cage, she's normally in her hidey hut but the wheel is always 'used' by the morning.

Only health concern I notice is her ongoing quill loss and two dry patches on the sides of her bum. As you may remember she's had quill loss & dry patches her whole life minus a month or two around Nov 2009 after some blind antibiotic treatments. 

I should note that due to a recent job change I'm home doing research now in the day and her cage is behind me. I guess there could be the possibility she's always done this and I just haven't been home to hear it? (providing it is a 'normal' noise)


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

So I just noticed that her nose is wet. How wet is normal or alright wet? My only context is dogs and horses, very different. To look at it's not overly wet in apparence but definately ccold/wet to the touch. Her energy is definately still up though as she keeps trying to walk across the keyboard.

I just realized that she has been licking her nose/mouth,but it seems to be contected to when she's been up for a bit and getting hungry.

If it could be a URI, what is the process of determining and treatment?

Edited to add: Her breathing when awake appears normal. Could this be a case of URI still?

I'll also note that I intend to call the vet tomorrow mornin to hear their thoughts as well as the cold/wet nose makes me uncomfortable. I'm looking for additional information and anything that I might be able to tell/ask my vet.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

If they are licking their nose often it could be a sign of a URI. Some of the symptoms Ive seen on here from other members is licking their nose in the beginning to bubbles coming out of their nose on the severe side. If its a normal amount of nose licking that she has done her whole life it may not be a big deal but if it seems to be a recent thing it could be a URI and you'd want to get her checked as soon as possible because it can set into pnemonia quickly.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

what is involved in the check up? I'd prefer to take her in on a 'just in case' situation. I don't want to have to put her under unnecessarily however.

edited for spelling


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Hopefully someone will come along that has had a hedgie go through URI process at the vets office. Just from memory from researching though I think they check the hedgie over then swab their nose with a qtip and start a culture with it. I think they will also prescribe antibiotics to give them. I don't remember hearing anything done for that kinda visit that would be invasive in anyway.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She sounds fine to me. Usually they will sneeze if they have a URI and the sneezing will increase in frequency. Almost all hedgehogs lick their nose on occasion especially if they are smelling something or snuffling around. Go by what is normal for your hedgehog. Some normally lick a lot, others not much. 

Gassing should not be done if there is a chance of a respiratory problem.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

What does a hedgehog sneeze sound like? Does it sound like a normal sneeze or different?

edit: nm, I youtube 'hedgehog sneeze' & answered my own question


----------

